# Soil Test Results



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

I just received my soil test results and was wondering if anyone could double check my interpretation.

I plan on adding a calcitic lime to raise the ph. Last year I added 18lbs of fast lime per M (2 apps of 9lbs each) and it didn't raise the ph. I'm thinking of adding 40lbs/M of regular ag lime this year. Is there any reason I should continue with the fast lime? Could I do two apps of the lime (80lbs total), or should I just stick to one 40lb app this spring?

I think the phosphorus level is fine.

Potassium looks low. I plan on adding 4lbs/M over 4 apps using 0-0-50.

Does this look ok? Have I missed anything?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Are you doing BCSR system?


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

Not really. I just want the ph higher and the npk values toward the upper end of the sufficiency ranges.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Your Melich 3 levels:
P= 32 ppm (146/4.6)
K= 86 ppm (171/2)
If you don't already have access to a table of the nutrient sufficiency ranges for M3 testing, you can find them in my soil test thread.
For every 1#/M of P2O5, ppm should theoretically increase by 9
For every 1#/M of K2O, ppm should theoretically increase by 18

Unfortunately, Logan doesn't include a BpH test and lime recommendations in their test package. Attempting to estimate the amount of lime needed to neutralize H+ w/o testing, is a bit of a crap shoot. I think 80 lbs might be heavy for a 7ish CEC even with a 5.3 pH. If you are going to wing it w/o BpH testing, I'd suggest being conservative with the lime and go with 40lbs. Probably not enough, but better than overshooting.


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

I redid all my math and found a few mistakes along the way. Does this look right? My targets are in the middle of the sufficiency ranges.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Correct.
Keep in mind that a lot of things can happen to nutrients on their way to exchange sites and finding their way to next year's test. Things that we can't accurately account for. Some can be lost to run-off. Some can leach down below the root zone. Some can form chemical compounds with other chemical elements and become unavailable/tied up. Some will be taken up/removed by the turf and soil micro-biology. The best we can do is throw hand grenades, So, don't get too tied up with trying to apply fractions of pounds, feel free to round off.
Speaking of plant uptake loss, if you want to try to build and maintain soil nutrient levels, you will want to add an additional amount of P and K to account for turf use. A starting point is that for every 1#/M of N applied, apply 0.13#/M of P (0.2-0.3#/M of P2O5) and 0.5-1#/M of K (0.75#/M of K2O). Retest next year and adjust/tweak for your specific conditions.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1

The only other nutrient to keep an eye is Sulfur. MLSN recommends above 7ppm. You are at 10ppm. The good thing is that when you apply SOP it also has sulfur. Therefore, just continue to monitor over the years.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Got a link to last years test?

Put the calculator down and look at what you did last year and how to worked out or didnt for ya.

If the numbers last year were low like this years and you only did 2 apps of lime you weren't very aggressive, and you didnt do much for Mg either.

You need to get more nutrients down. The soil is sandy with that TEC, it is probably leaching nutrients. Estimates for how much an app will increase nutrients are difficult when its leaking them right out. Observation year over year help you see the big picture. This year you saw 2 apps did jack squat.

And the pH isn't terribly important, it's just reiterating how low your major cations are.

So I recommend getting more nutrients down.

Apply 9 lbs per M of that good calcitic, fast acting lime and mix in 2 lbs per M Epsom salts. Do that every 90 days, march, June, september. Keep these apps 2 weeks from other fertilizers.

Every month until September, apply 2 lbs per K sulfate of potash or sop 0-0-50. Make sure it is sop not the purpley potassium sulfate chemical that's harsher. Keep it 2 weeks from the lime and Epsom salts.

Get some apps of organic matter down. Mulch mow your leaves and grass unless you have desease and should bag.

I agree phosphorus is fine.

Your iron looks solid too.

That leaves nitrogen planning. Up to you but apply most in the fall, and get a good winterizer down.


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's last years test.

I put down 3lbs of N, 4lbs of P and 3.2lbs of K.

I put down the fast acting lime in April and July.

I feel good about the progress on P and K, I'd just like to see more movement on the PH, that's why I was thinking of not using the fast acting lime. I'll add Epsom salts as recommended.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, that changes things. Not sure I believe that P number this year.. That's a HUGE jump - you really didn't apply that much P. So, I'm suspicious. You'll know what the profile is better after more tests in the future.

Quit worrying about the pH. Get the major cations to a good level, and the pH should raise over time as the soil nutrient levels reach what is optimal for your situation. The pH measurement itself is a narrower measure of things going on than the overall test.

Quite simply you didn't put down enough of the right stuff last year. Your Ca, Mg, K, and P were all short. You probably got about half as much done as what you could have.

So this year, max out what you can safely apply to the soil.

In western KY, I'm assuming you are almost out of winter dormancy in March.

You want a good, calcitic lime, and the fast acting limes are better because they require less time and material. You just didn't apply much last year. I'm not saying the other products can't work of course. My advise is calcitic lime - if you end up mixing dolomitic lime with more epsom salts, you can push too much Mg.

And, let's not assume your P is all the way up 3 times what you started with after 4 lbs applied last year. Not buying it at all.

Altered Plan:

March (assuming your turf is growing) - 9 lbs / M good, calcitic lime like Mag-i-cal etc + 2 lbs / M epsom salts, + balanced fertilizer at bag rate - 2 weeks from epsom salts / lime
April - 2 lbs / M SOP
May - 2 lbs / M SOP
June - 9 lbs / K good, calcitic lime like Mag-i-cal etc + 2 lbs / M epsom salts, 2 lbs / M SOP
July / Aug - 2 lbs / M SOP
Sept - 9 lbs / M good, calcitic lime like Mag-i-cal etc + 2 lbs / M epsom salts, balanced fertilizer at bag rate
Oct - balanced fertilizer at bag rate

Keep the lime and epsom salts 2 weeks from other fertilizers.

If you want to push P more, you can apply something like TSP (triple superphosphate 0-50-0) at 2 lbs / K in April and May as well.

This plan applies 3 lbs / M Nitrogen - I'd apply the max you can in the fall, and do a winterizing application if you are cold enough - or treat it like the pause etc and add it earlier if you are more of a transition zone.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Proper sampling is critical for accurate results and year to year comparisons. Changing soil depth can create big issues. Aside from that, Logan adjusts/calculates reported lbs/acre based on depth. To compare the two tests, you'll need to recalculate the 2018 report to 6" depth. ppm is calculated at the 6" or acre furrow slice depth.


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

P went from 17ppm in 2018 to 32ppm this year.

K went from 52ppm in 2018 to 85ppm this year.

I plan on staying at the 6" sample depth from now on.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@wky-31 your results from last year to this year are too drastic.

What was your sample depth last year? The inches from 3 to 4? 0 to 4?
This year? 0 to 6? 0 to 4?

I ask because phosphorus is not lineal (stratified) with depth. This is from Dr. Doug Soldat from Univ of Wisconsin.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@wky-31 
Yes and No, but close.
Your K:
72/4X6= 108/2 = 54ppm
Still the sampling fro 4" vs 6" can also skews too

Very good info from g-man too


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

I got behind last year and only pulled a couple of plugs. I think it was from 0-4" but I'm not sure.

This year I took between 15 and 20 plugs over 10k sqft and used all soil between 0-6"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So it comes down to which soil test you want to believe represents your current lawn soil. I would use the 2019 one.

Following the MSLN model, you are not deficient.


----------

